# genetics



## Emmea12uk

Anyone been referred to genetics after they had a child with a birth defect? I am waiting my appoint and dont know to expect.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I havent been referred dont know whether that because Matildas dad isnt involved or not xx I have just been total SB is just one of them things and it is highly unlikely I will have another child with SB xx Might ask tho would like to know for def if it was me etc xx


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

We've been offered it for our next child as I have MD but we've not taken it up yet...think they might want to do another biopsy on me so am not too keen! (Owie, owie, knives, needles... yes, I'm a bigger wimp than most kids!)


----------



## 1st_baby

There are a few ppl in my family that have HYpospidias so I didnt bother going for the genetic test as im a girl but hubby went and he was fine wierd


----------



## Tegans Mama

I would like to find out if Tegan got her SB from me - but at the same time I don't know if I will be eligible seeing as any other babies I may have in the future def. won't have the same father as Tegan.


----------



## needyourhelp

Not sure how it works there. After our son had a test that picked up a genetic issue, both of us were tested to see if we had it. Then we met with the genetic counsellor to discuss the implications.

Write down any questions you can think of so you remember to ask.


----------



## JASMAK

We were offered some sort of genetics testing, this was a year ago. I still have the blood requisition, but, I am not going to bother getting it done. It won't make a difference, and they don't know what causes autism anyways.l


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Lea you knpw how you say any more children wont have the same dad is that cause you arent together xx not being nosey as Im on my own with tilly so was just wondering if we were same thats all xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

deb - how do you cope on your own?? I am thinking about going alone.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Im not saying it is easy but you get used to it xx just have to realise you cant do everything all the time like tidy up etc which as just reminded me the physio is coming in the morning anf my house looks like a bomb site xxx but once you realise that you are ok xx How come you thinking off going it alone if you wanna talk send me a message xxx
Im always here for you and lea and anyone else who needs me xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

well i know what it is like to be on my own as OH works abroad and has been gone for three months. But i felt i was only coping because i knew he was coming home. Now i only want him home so he can help. It is a long story. I posted in the family section.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

oh as long as you are ok xx you on msn xx


----------

